# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Kayto en el Cultural Páginas

## Iván Manso

Su nombre: Kayto... ¡Cómo le quieren los niños! ¡Cómo le quieren los  menos niños! (también llamados adultos) Tenemos la suerte de contar con  un payaso que es mago… o un mago que es payaso… él nos lo aclarará en el  Cultural Páginas de febrero. Cuando está en el escenario ves algo  distinto, algo que nunca antes habías presenciado. Porque Kayto es  único. Una personalidad arrolladora, una energía inmensa pero sobre todo  un corazón gigante. 

El *15 de febrero*, nos hablará de Payasos y de Magia, de su  trayectoria, de cómo ilusionar a los más pequeños, de cómo vivir de este  arte, y cómo aprender el oficio. 

Conocerle es un privilegio, así que si no quieres perderte este regalo, el *15 de febrero, a las 19 hs*, nos reiremos, disfrutaremos y aprenderemos de la gran sabiduría del Gran Kayto. 

*Miércoles 15 de febrero a las 19h* en Páginas, C/ Silva, 13 - 3ºA (Madrid)

Imprescindible *reservar* en el teléfono: *91 541 16 11*

*Plazas muy limitadas!!* 

Precio: *GRATUITO*

¡¡Reserva tu plaza!! 

¿Te las vas a perder? (yo... va a ser que no)

Un saludote

Iván Manso

----------

